# X-I-M Peel Bond



## Phillip Benson (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats the word on this stuff? I have been doing residential repaints for about three years and I am just now hearing about it. In the bay area we have a lot of old victorian homes which come with old cracking, flaking paint. Why has my rep been tellin me to prime, spackle, prime, and top coat these trouble areas if I could have just been applying this peel bond and topcoating the same day? From what I see online it is dirt cheap $10 - $15. Am I missing something or is this stuff the golden ticket to cheap effective prep?


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Its a great product. Can be applied in multiple coats to minimize imperfect surface profiles. Once its on it is like liquid glue and locks down all edges of the paint. Been using it for years with zero failures. If you can find it for less than $30 per gallon buy it!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You still need to remove all loose or flaking paint first. It goes on so heavy that it really does improve the final look of rough, or alligatored paint. You will only get around 200 square feet per gallon if you apply it like they recommend.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It does work nice but I agree, prep is is still necessary


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I really do not trust spackle or other putties to float out peeled ares, I do not trust them to hold up to expansion and contraction of the wood substrate and temperature swings. Peel bond will not eliminate the transition areas, but helsp smooth it a bit and seems to lock down edges well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^ agreed ^^^


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great stuff.We use it often


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

never tried the stuff...I only replied to get my post count up.:jester:


----------



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

its a great product. Make sure to spray it on thick. I used it on a restoration job. We put it on and came back the next day with paint. I think it also extends the paint job. I'm waiting to see after a couple of our wonderful winters up here!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Love it. agree with all above. Wish it had a little more color to it when applying. Can you have peelbond tinted?


----------



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah you can tint it. Also I've heard of mixing it with primer to extend the product. Like it was said you only get about 200 sqft per gallon. Post a link for it being $10-15 a gallon. Cheapest I found was $30-35


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I love it but it's around $35 p/g for me.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

XIM peel bond is $50 a gallon here, and XIM TRIM MAGIC is $75


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Great stuff. You can mix paint into it to get closer to the final color that you are going to use.


----------

